# Something New....Guess



## therichinc (Jul 2, 2013)

I am putting to use a piece of Bodark that was in the shop. 
I am including some pics of said piece, however I will not relinquish what I am planning just yet. Guesses are welcome, However I have never seen one of what I am making. (The Girlfriend says she has, so theres a small hint)...

And on with the pics..Will post more as I progress...

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/null_zpsb74784d2.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/null_zps00e15343.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/null_zpsb6f9c4db.jpg

BTW this piece is about 16 inches tall X 5-6 inches at the base tapering off at the top to about 3-4 inches.


----------



## therichinc (Jul 12, 2013)

Well didnt get to start on it last weekend like I wanted, but made a little progress today after work. Squared up the sides and top and bottom, got hole drilled in top. Routed the edges round that will be exposed when on display. Sanded, cleaned, and applied first coat of sealant. Hopefully get some more done tomorrow. Actually started another project earlier in the week that might be finished this weekend as well. Just have to see how time goes.

Enjoy, or dont, either way here it is.

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3990_zps55e6feee.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3989_zpsae235aea.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3988_zpsff083dbc.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3986_zps8ac2c3da.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3985_zpsff89f78f.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_3987_zpsd4f5deb8.jpg


----------



## Jdaschel (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks good whatever it is...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't seen this until now. I love a good mystery.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 12, 2013)

I've seen it, just have no idea what it may be. My only guess would be a holder / base for a wrought iron shepherds hook to hold a plant or bird feeder?


----------



## therichinc (Jul 12, 2013)

Good Guess NY... However no. Since noone will ever guess, I will spill the beans. Me and my lady had our first baby in March. Its a girl ( Adeline ). Her room is decorated in yellow and white, Lots of other things I built in there but thats another story. This will be in the corner of her room below her Framed bow holders that I made. It is going to be a Hair band Tree. So to visualize it, there will be a long wooden dowel in the top of the bodark that will have 1/4" dowel oak rods sticking out in a tree pattern, and on those dowels will hang.............you guessed it hairbands....


----------



## BarbS (Jul 12, 2013)

Neat! Space it out so later she can use it for bangles or jewelry when she's a pre-teen! Very clever, Dad, and Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice...I'm a hair band lover from way back. Anything from Motley Crue, Whitesnake.....oh....wait. you meant hair bands for actual hair.. oops.
 :i_dunno:

Looks neato. I like the bark edge. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## therichinc (Aug 12, 2013)

Well after a long wait...its finished. Finally had time to get it done and put together...So here it is...In all its GLORY...

THE HAIRBOW TREE.... haha

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/Hairbowtree_zpsd63d6ba9.jpg

Sorry about the bad pic no closeups really. Just snapped this one so could show it off.


----------



## justturnin (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, that is going to make a great family 'Hair'loom.... sorry, maybe a bit cheesy but it's all I got.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks good man!!!


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks great Rich. I am sure that Adeline will treasure it. 

Scott


----------

